# Pinnacle Studio AV/DV Card; connection/Setup



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

> *Hay TSF folks Help! Help! I have a pro-blamous? Can you Help Me out? ...... I have a Pinnacle card in my computer the connections are {1349 Camera} {S-Video OUT} {Audio Out} {S-Video IN} {Audio IN}..... *





> *What I want do is connect the output to my VCR/DVD RECORDER and record a movie I that made on to the DVD or VCR Tape. The book that came with the card does not real explain how to setup the card up or the Pinnacle plus 9 software to do this but it say it can do it. Anybody got a bit more knowledge then I to tell me how to do it in some detail or willing to work with me a bit to figure this thing out. I tried to call Pinnacle but I keep get stuck on hold or enore or they seem like they real don't have time(smarty pants additude)*


 God Bless all DC.    :embarased


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

1st make sure you have the newest windows movie maker. I think 2.1 is the most up to date.
Then go here. http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/moviemaker/default.mspx


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*



Hello Terrister, I just got thru downloading winxp movie maker update, I hope,after I get thru here I am going back and check to see if I did. Thank you for helping, what's next?

Click to expand...

*God Bless DC.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

If you have any more questions on this, feel free to post them. We are using a similar setup at work to make moviies for training.


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

> *:sayyes: Thanks Terrister, I will probabley be doing that. I got the upgrade for movie maker except for it is asking for a Scoopy-do.gif which I don't have, instead it is giving me a big red "X", don't know if this is going to effect it or not??
> 
> I myself am going to use this as part of my Evangelistic Ministery. Like all the other subjects I have posted and gotten so so many great answers for by everyone on the TSF, I have so much to learn and a long way to being an expert, but I have learn so much and answered so many question That I have wanted to learn for so long.
> 
> Many thanks and God Bless. *


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

> *Hay folks and Terrister. Be working with My AV\DV pinnacle card. I have some more question about making the movie and sending it out the S-vedio output of the AV\DV Card to my VCR\DVD Recorder???
> 
> I have managed to capture my vedio from the VCR\DVD recorder thru the S-Vedio input of the AV\DV card. I then edited it and set it up to make a movie for VCR tape but it does not send it out to the S-vedio output of the AV\DV card. Is there something I am missing on setting it up?? I sure would welcome any info here. God bless all. dc. *


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

The movie going back to the video recorder will have to go out on another cable. The one you have just captures video. If you video card has svga or rca out you can do it that way.


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

> *Hello Terrister, The AV\DV card has two seperate
> S-Vedio connections one is input the other output and the same for audio.
> The way I have it connected is;
> 
> ...


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

svga= s-video
Please post the model # of your AV card.


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

> *Hay Terrister, No problem;
> 
> studio 9 AV\DV NTSC
> 210100357
> ...


God Bless your many days ahead.


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

:laugh: 


> *Hello Terrister, After activating the key for the Meg-2, I was able to get the movie to recorded to my DVD buner on the Computer and play it on the VCR\DVD recorder, but I have yet gotten it to send the movie thru the S-vedio out of the AV\DV card. Going to try using the IEE-1394 connector to the VCR in just a minute. Tried get more infor off the Help pinnacle file and infomation on the AV\DV card from the computer but it does not display any addition information. God Bless DC.*


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Have you updated the software that came with this capture device? 
http://www.pinnaclesys.com/PublicSi...dio+9+Bonus+DVD+Revision+4.htm?mode=documents


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

Terrister Hello, When I first brought up the studio 9.0 I did click on update and it brought it up to 9.3. but now I have to play dum again. When I do a down load up grade such as the patch 9.4.3 they talk about 1. Am I suppost to have studio up while it is down loading , guess what I am saying is how do I need to tell it where to put this down load? Reason I asked is >There live support ask me to download an updated hardware program but I have no idea where the thing went? (sorry to be so dum) God Bless DC.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

If it installed in the default location, it should have no problem finding the program. When downloading and installing an update, you want the program shut down. just click on the downloaded file and it should do the rest.


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

Terrister, I discovered something, After all this, I switch over to another VCR\DVD recorder. This recorder has an input control on it as well as a source control on the remote, which allows you to selcet where you want the signal to come from> I selected the SV=S-Vedio to it and plug in the S-Vedio from the AV\DV Card by Select Make Movie mode then settings to AV\DV with automatic start|stop. Selected tape \ create a movie. After creating the movie press play in view movie control. Started the VCR\DVD recorder and it worked "WOOPEE !!!". After talking to some one from the VCR\DVD Recorder company, they said all or most VCR\DVD recorders have these conrols but may be some what hidden. I also tried the IEE-1394 Cable but it said it did not find the cable control to DV recorder. I assume There is a few more things I have to do to get it to work. I got the download ok but it did not go through to the Studio 9 software. I will try to get it to work by clicking on it to night. Thank you a bunch for working with me and many many Blessing to you and our forum Family. DC.:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :winkgrin:


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Glad you got it. 
Most my AV work has been via firewire to a sony camcorder. We use this at work to make Staff Development videos and to record some student work.


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

Terrister said:


> Glad you got it.
> Most my AV work has been via firewire to a sony camcorder. We use this at work to make Staff Development videos and to record some student work.





> Terrister, Now that sound like something I went thru with one of the many compaines I work, we had to stand in front of an camera, doing roll play of a anger customer we had to deal with, o what little tricks went on that the camera did not see. But back to firewire I haven't got that far yet, But I need one of them camera, But I am looking for a special camera(me not knowing much about camera's) one that I can use to capture animated art I create and one that you can shoot long distance like at a church group,maybe add paniramic view to. That will problem my next steep. There is still alot I have to learn to with pinnacle studio solfware. I am kind of learning five thing at once here Audacity\studio\ Website stuff\ Animation in which I want to creat a website with a forum for the evangelistic work I do for the Big Guy upstairs. There is so much I do not know yet. I am still looking around for the best web host for my site for what I need. I kind of like the way this forum site is design and would like very much to model my site like this one but I have no clue as to how to design a forum site on a website for my evangelistic christian work. Now I am stuck with my site name maybe to long for folk to type down. So I have a big mess terrister on my hands right now, but I will get their one day. I am hungry to get it done and got to work for the Lords work. Time is short. God Bless all and many many thanks Terrister. I have so much to do my friend.


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*



Hay TSF folks,sence my last post on this subject I have learn a whole lot about the operation the the AV/DV Studio Pinnacle Card and been able to Link it with VCR/DVD recorders / my sound sys. and it work very good. Thank to all that help me and Now I offer to help anyone wanting to or having the same problems. 

God Bless all on the Forum; Direct Current

Click to expand...

*


----------

